# Enjott Schneider (1950 - )



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Enjott Schneider is a prolific German composer of concert and film music. He has written over 1,000 soundtracks (including _Armegeddon_), and his passion for the organ has resulted in no fewer than 16 organ symphonies.

His music is largely tonal but definitely edgy. Much of it is immediately attractive and is orchestrated brilliantly. Here's a sample: _At the Edge of time, Reflections on Mozart's Requiem KV 626_.


----------

